# Fue bella tu cuna!



## Eli.C

Buenas tardes!

Estoy traduciendo un cuento de un autor mexicano y quisiera vuestras opiniones sobre cómo traducir una frase al italiano de la manera más adecuada.
Contexto: 
El Vals le pregunta al Nocturno "De quién naciste?"; el Nocturno contesta "De un rayo de luna y una magnolia" y el Vals exclama _"Fue bella tu cuna!"

_ Yo había traducido literalmente "Fu bella la tua culla", pero mi profesor lo ha marcado como errado.  Algunas sugerencias? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Tomby

> Yo había traducido literalmente "Fu bella la tua culla", pero mi profesor lo ha marcado como errado...


¿Te ha dicho el porqué? ¿Por usar el _passato remoto_ en vez del _passato prossimo_?


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que "cuna" aquí se refiere a sus orígenes y no a una "culla"
Pero no me parecería apropiado un texto así en un ejercicio de traducción


----------



## Eli.C

Hola!
No es que esté incorrecto, sino que es una traducción demasiado literal y que en italiano no funciona. 
Neuromante tienes razón, se refiere a sus orígenes, pero traducí literalmente para mantener el sentido poético y porque no me sale nada mejor jeje.

No se trata de un ejercicio de traducción, sino de mi trabajo de fin de grado


----------



## Neuromante

Pues todo eso es contexto, y muy importante


----------



## Laetacara

Hola Eli.C, te propongo algunas traducciones:
  "Che belle le tue origini”: más corriente.
  "Che belli i tuoi natali" / "Che bel casato" / "Che bel lignaggio" / "Che bella stirpe”: expresiones menos o en absoluto utilizadas en el italiano hablado, pero quizás más adapta por tu texto. En mi opinión la que suena mejor es "Che bella stirpe", ¡pero mejor esperar otras aportaciones!
Ciao


----------



## Neuromante

Ninguna de esas es correcta. En el original "cuna" se refiere a lo del rayo de luna y la magnolia, no a su familia Por lo tanto, referencias al linaje, la estirpe, etc. no responden al texto original.


----------



## lorenzos

El Vals le pregunta al Nocturno de quién naciò y el Nocturno contesta:


> _
> —Según los hombres, de un músico enfermo y una duquesita romántica.
> —Pero, ¿en realidad?
> —En realidad, de un rayo de luna y una magnolia.
> —¡*Fue bella tu cuna*! —exclamé observándole._


Il brano è tratto dal racconto* La noche del vals y el nocturno *_di_* Francisco Tario* (che per quanto ho letto sembra anche molto bello, ma questo non c'entra).


----------



## Laetacara

Neuromante said:


> Ninguna de esas es correcta. En el original "cuna" se refiere a lo del rayo de luna y la magnolia, no a su familia Por lo tanto, referencias al linaje, la estirpe, etc. no responden al texto original.



por supuesto... el rayo de luna y la magnolia son los padres del Nocturno (poeticamente hablando)


----------



## Eli.C

lorenzos said:


> El Vals le pregunta al Nocturno de quién naciò y el Nocturno contesta:
> 
> Il brano è tratto dal racconto* La noche del vals y el nocturno *_di_* Francisco Tario* (che per quanto ho letto sembra anche molto bello, ma questo non c'entra).



Si esatto! Il racconto è quello! Non ho copiato la citazione esatta ma ho riassunto per abbreviare. Como dice Neuromante la frase se refiere sì a las orìgenes, pero dando una imagen poètica que no es facil traducir al italiano literalmente. Por eso no sé si seguir el consejo de Laetacara y traducir el sentido, pero tratando de mantener el tono poètico, o encontrar una imagen que de alguna manera pueda ser màs fiel al original. 

Voy a agregar la frase siguiente a "Fue bella tu cuna", que complica aùn màs la traducciòn! Perdonad si no lo he hecho antes, pero como no tengo internet en casa abrì el thread desde el mòvil y ya fue complicado escribir tre lìneas.

—En realidad, de un rayo de luna y una magnolia.
—¡Fue bella tu cuna! —exclamé observándole.
—¡Oh, bella y blanda, sí! A mi nacimiento acudieron personajes célebres: la nieve, el céfiro, la espuma blanca del mar, las flores. 

Traducciòn:
- In realtà da un raggio di luna e una magnolia.
- Fu bella la tua culla! (?) - esclamai osservandolo.
- Oh, bella e soffice, sì! Alla mia nascita accorsero personaggi celebri: la neve, lo zeffiro, la spuma bianca del mare, i fiori.

Por eso si traduciera "Fue bella tu cuna" no literalmente, tendrìa que modificar también "Oh, bella y blanda, sì"


----------



## lorenzos

Hola Eli
Oltre a "Fu bella la tua culla", secondo me potrebbe starci: "Fu bello il tuo nascere!"


----------



## Laetacara

Ciao Eli, leggendo il seguito direi che è difficile togliere la parola "culla", visto che dopo dice "bella y blanda". Forse per rendere la frase più discorsiva si potrebbe tradurre "Che bella culla!" ma non mi sembra molto adatta al livello del dialogo, è un po' povera  
Non mi viene in mente nulla di meglio...


----------



## Eli.C

lorenzos said:


> Hola Eli
> Oltre a "Fu bella la tua culla", secondo me potrebbe starci: "Fu bello il tuo nascere!"


Hola  
traducendo in questo modo non si risolverebbe il problema posto dalla risposta successiva "bella y blanda" che fa ancora riferimento a "cuna"



Laetacara said:


> Ciao Eli, leggendo il seguito direi che è difficile togliere la parola "culla", visto che dopo dice "bella y blanda". Forse per rendere la frase più discorsiva si potrebbe tradurre "Che bella culla!" ma non mi sembra molto adatta al livello del dialogo, è un po' povera
> Non mi viene in mente nulla di meglio...


Davvero non so come risolvere... Il professore non mi ha dato alcuna idea. Non trovo un modo di mantenere "culla" che non strida in italiano, né una soluzione alternativa un po' più libera che però non sia troppo libera!


----------



## lorenzos

Eli.C said:


> traducendo in questo modo non si risolverebbe il problema posto dalla risposta successiva "bella y blanda" che fa ancora riferimento a "cuna"


- Fu bello il tuo nascere! (?) - esclamai osservandolo.
- Oh ,bello e soffice, sì! E vi accorsero personaggi celebri: la neve, lo zeffiro, la spuma bianca del mare, i fiori.


----------



## Eli.C

lorenzos said:


> - Fu bello il tuo nascere! (?) - esclamai osservandolo.
> - Oh ,bello e soffice, sì! E vi accorsero personaggi celebri: la neve, lo zeffiro, la spuma bianca del mare, i fiori.


mmmh non lo vedo molto sensato il riferimento di "soffice" a "nascere" :\


----------



## Neuromante

Ci sono *DUE* culle, pur troppo. La prima è quella allegorica, che fa riferimento ai suoi origini, col il raggio e la magnolia, e la seconda sarebbe quella più fisica, con la neve, la spiuma, i fiori.
Un gioco di parole


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Eli.C, visto il contesto, personalmente lascerei "cuna" (forse perché amo Leopardi)


----------



## Eli.C

Anja.Ann io anche lascerei cuna, ma non posso tradurlo in italiano con "Fu bella la tua culla" perché non va bene, è questo il problema, devo trovare una variante.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Eli.C  

Scusami, credo di non essermi spiegata bene: nel linguaggio letterario "cuna" (in italiano) si può usare al posto di "culla". 

Perché non va bene?  Non letterale, ma, proverei così: 

"In realtà (nacqui) da raggio di luna e magnolia.   
"Che cuna bella avesti!  
"Sì, bella e morbida ..."


----------



## Eli.C

Anja.Ann said:


> Eli.C
> 
> Scusami, credo di non essermi spiegata bene: nel linguaggio letterario "cuna" (in italiano) si può usare al posto di "culla".
> 
> Perché non va bene?  Non letterale, ma, proverei così:
> 
> "In realtà (nacqui) da raggio di luna e magnolia.
> "Che cuna bella avesti!
> "Sì, bella e morbida ..."


Scusami, non avevo capito!  Direi che questa è senz'altro l'opzione migliore  grazie mille!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sono davvero contenta che ti piaccia! Grazie mille a te!


----------

